# Could we live and work in the U.S



## belfast-jj (Apr 16, 2008)

My wife and i have always thought about moving to the U.S - would we meet any criteria to be able to immigrant ?

Both 41 - wife is a senior management ( offices in the U.S ) 

No kids 

Me - just an ordinary job 

We've both been travelling to the U.S for 15yrs - i have a B1/B2 Visa.


So what would be our best way to even work there for a few yrs - then move on a permanent basis ?




jj...


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You can apply for B2 which is a stay up to six months. The actual stay depends on the individual immigration officer. Even your B1 depends on him/her.

Your easiest and probably only way will be an intercompany transfer of your wife.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi, and welcome to the forum.

As twostep mentioned, your best bet is to pursue the intra-company transfer option. That would give you a L category visas, which can be (fairly) easily converted to green card applications. But your wife would have to convince her employer to offer her a transfer.

The B1/B2 visas are tricky. I have heard of cases where people have been denied entry to the US because of "too frequent" use of the visa - such as making two six-month visits within an 18 month period. As twostep mentioned, it depends on the immigration officer you hit on each entry.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## belfast-jj (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks Bev + twostep



jj.....


----------

